# Impressions of new bulbs



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I picked up some new bulbs the other day and thought I would share my impressions for other people considering doing an upgrade.

I picked up some Sylvania Silverstars for the headlights. Overall I'm pretty impressed, they are no HIDs but they a nice bright white are not too obnoxious to other drivers. They gave everything on the road a nice clean sharp image.

I also picked up some PIAA Ion H3 bulbs for my fogs. I really like these, they give a nice contrast in color w/ the Silverstars and definitely light up the road. They are also suppose to be awesome in crappy weather.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

cool, i've been thinking of getting some silverstars too


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Me 2... I think i may pick some up t autozone tonight


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I have had them for about 4 months and still am very very happy with them. I just wish they would make some H3's. That would be bad ass to match, but only time will tell.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I love my silverstars, I've had them for about 3 months now. Where did you pick up the bulbs for the fogs?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Where did you pick up the bulbs for the fogs?


I picked them up at a local import shop. Not too bad, $23 per bulb.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I picked up some silverstar like 3 days ago.(autozone)
$19.99 each -$10.00 mail in rebate
Very good bulbs.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

damn sweet deal.. wish they had that when I bought mine. BUt I guess companys do that when stuff starts to get popular.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Dont mean to get off topic but what about corners...anyone know a good brand-Im about to order sum B1 Hybrids from Liu....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Dont mean to get off topic but what about corners...anyone know a good brand-Im about to order sum B1 Hybrids from Liu.... *



Thats a good question... I want some "white" corner bulbs to match my head lights. The only problem is that I don't know brand to go for. There are so many out there and I don't want a blue that doesn't match. Just "white". Does any one know?!?!?!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Thats a good question... I want some "white" corner bulbs to match my head lights. The only problem is that I don't know brand to go for. There are so many out there and I don't want a blue that doesn't match. Just "white". Does any one know?!?!?! *


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well ask Justin ( 1997 GA16DE ) in about a week.. he be having a set of the B1 Hybrids


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *well ask Justin ( 1997 GA16DE ) in about a week.. he be having a set of the B1 Hybrids *


Ill be sending U a money order on Fri....too


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Ill be sending U a money order on Fri....too *


sounds good 2 me


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

OKey so whats so special about these bulbs?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I installed he piaa today(foglights)
They look very good.
Right now I'm going outside to take some pics


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is the pic.Silverstar (headlights)







piaa (foglights)


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Close up


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Anybody know if the Sylvania white corner light bulbs give out a slight amber color aswell?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Close up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT!.. Are you telling me you have silverstar fogs also?!?!?!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Click here for Sylvania Silverstar $10 Rebate form


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

fog lights are piaa


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV, thanks for sharing the coupon with the rest of us!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Close up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YO those fogs and heads match up perfectly....If iwere U I would either do the all orange "JDM" type corner or maybe put yourself on the same mission with clear corners and trying to get bulbs to match......


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got clear corners but the bulbs are amber.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *I got clear corners but the bulbs are amber.
> *


Oh I see....cool then......That can work too..


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

I just ordered my PIAA clear corner bulbs from tire rack....

they were only like $20 bucks!
The bulb looks blue but their supposed to be just white.

Ill get them soon and tell you guys how they look.

I havent got clear corners yet but Im worried that whatever brand i buy wont fit or something. Tell me what brand or where to go to get some good ones!

thanx!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Do the sylvania silverstars at least have a little or medium blue tint to them?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

No blue tint just pure white


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

I got my silverstars last monday and i am very happy with it..

Now if I can find that receipt for the rebate....


----------

